# New Outback 23krs



## strod29 (Jul 9, 2007)

Just picked up New Outback 23 KRS on 07-07-07. Went on first trip on 07-20-07 Left Asheboro NC to go to PA about 550 miles Driving 04 Dodge qcab 4.7L No water in any tanks on the Outback just had harley in cargo area. Got 8 miles to a gal W/the TOW\HAUL switch on. Looking to up grade on a new truck any good Ideas.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

on your new Roo! 









How about a diesel?








You'd probably double your mileage


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Ditto

John


----------



## girard482 (Jun 24, 2007)

I don't think it matters what you buy when your hauling a trailer with a hog in the back. 8 to 10 miles to the gallon is all you'll probally get. I get about 10 myself and my trailer is a little lighter. My truck is a 5.3 L and when I'm not hauling the TT I can get about 20 on the highway. Although maybe a deisel would be better but I'm not sure since I've never owned one. Gas was about $1.95 when I first got my TT, I guess we all can only dream about that price again








Congrats on the TT !!!!!! save you gas money up


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

strod29 said:


> Just picked up New Outback 23 KRS on 07-07-07. Went on first trip on 07-20-07 Left Asheboro NC to go to PA about 550 miles Driving 04 Dodge qcab 4.7L No water in any tanks on the Outback just had harley in cargo area. Got 8 miles to a gal W/the TOW\HAUL switch on. Looking to up grade on a new truck any good Ideas.


Diesel is the way to go. It is over kill for the size camper you have, but it will get great mileage. It will also pull it like there is no tomorrow! Also you need to change the rear end fluid today! Even with the tow package it doesn't come with synthetic. It states in the manual to change it before you tow! I know is sounds crazy, but check it out.


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Jun 25, 2007)

I get about 12-13mpg towing with my 2006 Dodge Ram Megacab 4x4 Cummins diesel towing on mostly flat land with some minor hills, and that's towing at about 68-70mph. The truck pulls the camper beautifully and I imagine if I got a tail wind it would be even better. Empty I get around 18mpg but the truck only has 11,000 miles on it so it still has some breaking in to do.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> Just picked up New Outback 23 KRS on 07-07-07. Went on first trip on 07-20-07 Left Asheboro NC to go to PA about 550 miles Driving 04 Dodge qcab 4.7L No water in any tanks on the Outback just had harley in cargo area. Got 8 miles to a gal W/the TOW\HAUL switch on. Looking to up grade on a new truck any good Ideas.


Diesel is the way to go. It is over kill for the size camper you have, but it will get great mileage. It will also pull it like there is no tomorrow! Also you need to change the rear end fluid today! Even with the tow package it doesn't come with synthetic. It states in the manual to change it before you tow! I know is sounds crazy, but check it out.
[/quote]

Welcome to Outbackers!!! See everyone, the Roos are on the rise!!!!!









Overkill?????? Ok, maybe a little.







Can one ever have too much power?

l
l
l
l








l
l
l
\/


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Rollrs45 said:


> Welcome to Outbackers!!! See everyone, the Roos are on the rise!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree








l
l
l
l
l
l
l
\/​


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers - the best camping family in town. Congrats on your ROO !!


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

strod29,

Welcome and congrats on the new Roo. We, too, had the 8 MPG blues w/our F150 gasser and we just upgraded to a new to us, good (hopefully) used F350 Diesel Dually......hoping the MPG's will go up and the truck will be reliable.

Enjoy the new tt and happy camping!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on the new Outback.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

skippershe said:


> How about a diesel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, let's not exaggerate too much.







A good rule of thumbs for diesels is 30% improvement for a regular vehicle. Many towing report closer to 50%, but it won't double!!!









If you stick with gas, try going downhill, with a tailwind and you might get it up to 9!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nathan said:


> How about a diesel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, let's not exaggerate too much.







A good rule of thumbs for diesels is 30% improvement for a regular vehicle. Many towing report closer to 50%, but it won't double!!!









If you stick with gas, try going downhill, with a tailwind and you might get it up to 9!!!








[/quote]
Hmmm...

Thanks for having me clarify things 









Our Suburban was getting 5-6 mpg towing, so.........at 12.4 mpg with the diesel..........

I would say we more than doubled our mileage!


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats on the Roo, they're a blast

Your location does make a mpg difference too. Larger cities have more additives making fuel mix different than other areas. I typically average 12 mpg when towing here in MT, but I'll get ~9 towing around and outstide of places like Seattle and Portland.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

We have an 07 2500 Classic and just turned 18000 miles. Started out getting 8-9 mpg. Now am getting 11-12 mpg towing our 'Roo. 
david


----------

